# New Red Rilis



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

So I went into Shrimp Fever to grab some amano shrimp for one of my puffer tanks and walked out with 5 red rilis as well. I have a cycled 5 gallon with live plants and driftwood thats been empty for a while and I couldn't resist. 

Out of the 5, it looks like one of them is berried but the eggs are red? I was doing some reading on them and everything I find says eggs should be green. Thoughts?


PS- Just found a stray shrimplet that must have gotten scooped up on accident - bonus!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

If you can post a couple pics of her I will be able to tell you. In my experience eggs can change colour depending on what stage they are in.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I've only seen my red rilli with green and yellow eggs.


----------

